# refinishing BBS RS bolts...where do i start?



## duby_1.8T (Feb 7, 2007)

the bolts look like this..? they look like they were gold, is there a way to make them look almost new again? i tried to just let them soak in some soap then used some mag & aluminum polish but didn't get anywhere
suggestions on stuff to use? thanks!


the wheels..


----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: refinishing BBS RS bolts...where do i start? (duby_1.8T)*

I want to know if you can refurbish these too.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: refinishing BBS RS bolts...where do i start? (72marinablue)*

Pick up one of these... a tumbler... and some rust-cut resin... throw them in and it should clean them up pretty damn well. Then you can move on to some polishing resins or husk


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

take them to a grinding wheel with a fine wheel on it.. grind off the gold color, then take the bolts attach em to a drill, put mother mag and alum polish on the bolt head, then use a microfiber towel and spin the drill into the towel for a good minute, then switch spots to a dry spot on the towel and they'll be nice and mirrored. i just did this yesterday to 3/4 wheels of my rs's and they were also this gold color. lmk how that works


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

get them sand blasted and then gold plate them again
or buy new bolts....they are only $200usd ish


----------

